# Christmas lights



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

With the warm, dry weather lately, the Wife said I need to get out and put up the lights on the house, trees, fence, and the Yard Art. Ohhhhh Baby I am so glad its raining and snow in the forecast!! Now I can go do fun stuff in the woods. 


Oh ya, only half the lights were hung. I told her the ones not hung were broken and I would need to get new ones. After seeing the price tag of lights she decided that we had enough.


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

LOL!
Yeah I'm in the same boat. Every year my wife gets on me to put the lights up on the house, and personally, i could give less then a scat about it. She makes a good point though that our daughter loves it, so i'll give in on that point.


However, here's my out, not that it ever works for me. I refuse to decorate for xmas before thanksgiving is over with, my hope is by the time thanksgiving is over with, we'll have enough ice and snow to say, "Sorry hun, it's not safe!" But decorating before thanksgiving? Sorry, ain't happening, I'm not budging on that. We ain't even past turkey day yet, and I'm already hearing xmas music. One of these days I'm going to take a 2x6 or 2x8, and chisel or router in "Merry thanksgivieoween", and post it on our front lawn, and be done with it. :mrgreen: (My wife's response is always the same, "Don't you dare!" )


----------



## johnrr65 (Nov 7, 2019)

Lone_Hunter said:


> LOL!
> Yeah I'm in the same boat. Every year my wife gets on me to put the lights up on the house, and personally, i could give less then a scat about it. She makes a good point though that our daughter loves it, so i'll give in on that point.
> 
> However, here's my out, not that it ever works for me. I refuse to decorate for xmas before thanksgiving is over with, my hope is by the time thanksgiving is over with, we'll have enough ice and snow to say, "Sorry hun, it's not safe!" But decorating before thanksgiving? Sorry, ain't happening, I'm not budging on that. We ain't even past turkey day yet, and I'm already hearing xmas music. One of these days I'm going to take a 2x6 or 2x8, and chisel or router in "Merry thanksgivieoween", and post it on our front lawn, and be done with it. :mrgreen: (My wife's response is always the same, "Don't you dare!" )


+1


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Lone_Hunter said:


> ...my hope is ... we'll have enough ice and snow to say, "Sorry hun, it's not safe!"


This works for some of you? Ugh. My wife could care less about my personal safety. Some years I wonder if she actually _wants_ me to fall off the roof!

I'll put this off as long as I can, then I'll teach my kids how to swear and go get it done...


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

No Christmas before Thanksgiving for me and my home. One more week!


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

My wife insisted on getting lights up on the house sooner rather than later so I called and had a professional service come and install them. Little did I know they would also come and take them down, store the lights until next year, and do any maintenance and bulb replacement before hanging them next year.

Aside from hunting tags and my fishing license it might just be the best money I've spent all year.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Mine will not go up till after the first of December. I was seeing lights already on last week around town. I just think that is wrong. 
Just my opinion. 
I have a system for mine after all these years. They go up pretty quick. But, we don't go crazy about it.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

I don't know if I read it or heard it somewhere. "But they want me to eat my Thanksgiving dinner while putting up my Christmas lights wearing my Halloween costume".


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

derekp1999 said:


> My wife insisted on getting lights up on the house sooner rather than later so I called and had a professional service come and install them. Little did I know they would also come and take them down, store the lights until next year, and do any maintenance and bulb replacement before hanging them next year.
> 
> Aside from hunting tags and my fishing license it might just be the best money I've spent all year.


Back in my younger days and when I was married I didn't mind putting lights up and stringing them around the outside trees along with all the rest of the decorations. But after my divorce I have gone dark.

However with good weather it is nice to get the ones on the house up and any others that you have to drag a ladder around to do. Nothing says that you need to turn them on.

But in you older days if I ever did go back to putting them up I think that I would also have a company come out and do it for me. It isn't that I can't do it but that it is a lot more relaxing having a crew of 2 or 4 guys show up with all the right equipment and just getting it done. It usually won't matter what the weather is because they have to move on to the next home on their list. You can just sit back in a nice warm home with one of your favorite beverages and enjoy.


----------



## pollo70 (Aug 15, 2016)

Vanilla said:


> No Christmas before Thanksgiving for me and my home. One more week!


That makes 2 of us!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I'm nursing cracked ribs from falling off a ladder a week ago... stay safe folks. Christmas lights aren't worth it.

My dad asked, "does it hurt?" I replied: "only when I breathe"


-DallanC


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

I have a doctor friend that told me while he was doing his rotations in medical school that what he saw in the ER told him that neither he, nor anyone else, should ever get on a roof again for Christmas lights. 

I told my wife I couldn't do that anymore, strict orders from my doctor! She rolls her eyes, I don't get up on the roof. Everyone is happy.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I agree with Christmas stuff prior to Thanksgiving! Seeing all the stuff in the stores after Halloween, and some do it before. Christmas has become so commercialized its crazy. 


I am one that reflects on what Christmas is meant to be for, before going commercial for the day.


----------



## Pines_N_Tines (Nov 14, 2019)

I'm with Critter as far as using the warm weather to put up lights. I put up my roof line on Saturday in the nice warm weather. They won't be turned on until after Thanksgiving. It's the first time I've put them up before Thanksgiving, but there have been too many years up on the two story roof with frost or snow and me leaning over the edge clipping on lights while wondering if life insurance covers such insanity. 


Last year I put up about 75% of our lights. This year I've been "encouraged" by the family to put them all up. If we get big Christmas Eve snow again, like a few years back, maybe we'll make another snowman.


----------



## Pines_N_Tines (Nov 14, 2019)

Speaking of Christmas, few years back I surprised my 15-year-old son with his archery mount on Christmas morning. I'd been hiding it at my brother in laws. Here's a link to the story with pics.
https://www.monstermuleys.info/cgi-..._thread&om=26740&forum=DCForumID6&archive=yes

And a link to a story of his hunt
https://www.monstermuleys.info/cgi-..._thread&om=26443&forum=DCForumID6&archive=yes


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

PBH said:


> This works for some of you? Ugh. My wife could care less about my personal safety. Some years I wonder if she actually _wants_ me to fall off the roof!
> 
> I'll put this off as long as I can, then I'll teach my kids how to swear and go get it done...


I've only gotten out of it twice, in the last eight or nine years or so. Not a very good success ratio, but it's enough to hold out hope to get out of it. Of course, it mostly ends with me up on the roof wearing a nail bag full of light hangers.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Bah Hum Bug :x


----------



## olibooger (Feb 13, 2019)

How many of you buy a fresh tree each year over the fakeness?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

The last time that I looked for a real live or semi dead tree they were costing over $60 for a 6' one. A couple of years after that I purchased a fake one. I just can't see paying what they want for one only to throw it out after a few weeks. 

On that last one that I bought over 20 years ago it didn't have a needle left on it by the time Christmas came and went. I have also decided that Christmas is for the kids and I get closer and closer to the good old philosophy of Bah Humbug as the years go on. I am now on a countdown to when they quit playing Christmas music on the radio.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I still go out and cut my own. Have always enjoyed it, and I'm pretty good at it. I get some very nice trees. I was taught by a couple of old timers (even older than me). By the time I cut one for the house and one for the store and one for each of the girls, it takes up pretty much the whole day. But, it's a good day. Most years some of the kids and grandkids come along. 
I think (hope) we are making memories.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Way way back in 1969 on Thanksgiving day we headed out as a bunch of scouts to cut a bunch of trees to sell them to ward members. We got the permits and cut them down around Richfield somewhere, and if I remember right it was up Mayfield Canyon. 

Even with the ward members supporting us we almost lost our shirts by the time we paid for gas for the two trucks that we took down and back from Provo to cut 50-60 trees.

I do remember puling up on a large snow covered flat and seeing one whole lot of buck deer that had moved into it. I still remember all the antlers heading for the timber as we pulled in.


----------



## olibooger (Feb 13, 2019)

2full said:


> I still go out and cut my own. Have always enjoyed it, and I'm pretty good at it. I get some very nice trees. I was taught by a couple of old timers (even older than me). By the time I cut one for the house and one for the store and one for each of the girls, it takes up pretty much the whole day. But, it's a good day. Most years some of the kids and grandkids come along.
> I think (hope) we are making memories.


About organic as it gets. We buy our fresh tree each year but now that I'm here, I like what you are doing. Definitely creating memories. I've been thinking of new traditions to start. I like yours. 
How do you know where you can cut down a tree?


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

We get a USFS permit for $10 which comes with a map of legal areas as well as what types you can cut. I think the BLM provided the same info.

It's a fun experience for my wife and I most years. Bringing the ice fishing sled this year for ease.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I have cut on BLM and on Forest Service. But, most of the time I go on private ground. I have permission on 3 or 4 places that have good sized pieces of private property. In return I have hung and dropped fence. Helped lambing or gathering cows, moving sheep. Which I don't mind doing at all. They usually let me hunt some as well. My kids used to help me with the fencing. Taught them a lot when there little.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

I'm still thinking this is the way to go.
https://utahwildlife.net/forum/23-humor/31777-do-what-your-wife-asks-before-going-hunting.html


----------

